# What are your other passions



## gdpolk (Aug 3, 2007)

I love xc riding on my steel hardtail built up with older XTR that I got for really cheap. It runs like a dream at a fraction of the cost of a new bike...









But I also really like shooting my rifles and bows. I am especially partial to my two high end air rifles because they are super nice and convenient. I like my custom longbow better than my compound as well for the nostalgia and challenge...


































Then I like to hike, backpack, and fish a lot too but don't have any decent pictures of equipment for those to share. I hunt a bit but am really more of a fisherman than a hunter. Right now my extra cash is being saved up for a Ti hardtail and then probably a Ti road bike for those late night urges to just go pedal.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I ski. Beer league GS race and I try to hit the Michigan BC on some midfat tele boards. I also enjoy dirt bikes when I get my hands on one. I don't own one yet.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Geology. Love learning about the history of the earth.


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

surf


----------



## cdeftekar (Apr 23, 2009)

Poker.
Hiking.
Tinkering on the car (mechanical work and paint correction/maintenance)


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I like road biking and camping. I like hiking also but haven't done anything big yet.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

Riding three wheelers. No really, ATC's are f*cking fun. I want to get an 86' 250r and bore it out to a 350r. But my 250sx is good right now.

I haven't met a kid my age that rides trikes.(I'm 14, lol)


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

XC, but not on a mountain bike.


















Skiing too in the winter.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

sex


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

Before I had my little girl, I spent some time in the shop doing wood work. You can see my girls and the horses that kills more time than you can imagine. I couldn't find a pic of skiing but I hope to be allowed to get on the mountain again.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

My other passions seem to have faded. I'm pretty hooked on the cycling thing....


----------



## Fiendbear (May 8, 2009)

Bullfights on acid...


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Road biking, hiking, cross country skiing, my two crotch rockets, pc gaming (I have 3 gaming computers), and eating. I also have passionate sex with myself whenever I get the chance


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

this is why im always broke

hondas
mountain biking
smoking weed ( i dont do it as often any more tho)
motorcycle (r6 baby)
photography


----------



## yourideit (Jan 18, 2009)

*i'm happy when i hear myself say...*

fish on








two feet and blue bird








wanna ride this weekend? cool








btw that's not me doggin it on that climb. that's a 56 yr old friend of mine on a ss karate monkey :rockon:


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

guess it doesn't need to be said again then.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

I've got quite a few passions... here goes (and in no particular order):



















Mountaineering and climbing.



















My job (wildlife biologist).










Snowboarding










Airsoft (similar to paintball)










Hiking/backpacking/camping










Disc golf (not me in the pic though, I was doing the snapping).

... and most likely strangest of all...










Collecting antique glass insulators. That one on the far right is over 120 years old! :thumbsup:

Now I just have to find time to sleep


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

Beaufort Inlet NC...

High speed pass and jibe behind Starfish Island (really just a sandbar)...















Plus a high speed FAIL. I still can't tell which of my body parts are flying out of the spray... :thumbsup: 








EDIT: windsurfing is like a 100% downhill mtb ride... awesome.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

bmx

jam we did that got rained on but we still made it happen

lil tricky on the water logged ramp.(more pics if anyone finds interest)

skating








bein a PIMP








making big ass fires in small pits


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

Cook by trade, passionate about high performance kitchen knives.
I mainly hang out here, in Knife Forums' "In the Kitchen" sub-forum.
http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showforum.php?fid/26/

A small sample of my tools...


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

*The other passion*

Ride, the EAT GOOD home cooked food. One way to do that is own a Kamado!


----------



## TheSubaruJunkie (Apr 6, 2008)

My other passion is a 1987 Toyota 4Runner. 

'83 Solid front axle. 4" TG springs.
63" Chevy rear springs.
Detroit locked rear.
4.88:1 front & rear
4.7:1 Transfercase
22RE EFI, 5spd... all that good toyota stuff
35" Swamper TSLs

This replaces my old Toyota pickup I used to use for fun. This is 1000x more fun, and 100% street legal to boot!









The day I bought it.

















After its replacement fender & replaced the crappy Pro Comps with some 35" Swamper TSLs









Here it is Memorial Day weekend, with its newly prepared hood :thumbsup:

Soon I will break its Rubicon cherry. Maybe after a front locker & Longfields I'll risk it through Fordyce Creek.


----------



## Cornflake (Jan 17, 2009)

Wine
Watch collecting
The Wife


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

drumming and playing on stage. that rush of flying downhill on a bike is only topped by having hundreds of people cheering for you while you're on stage.

my set, all $8500 worth of it.


















me playing, not my set


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

linux audio
csound

well, girls. but only till they start fuc^W having sex with my brain.


----------



## strangeland2 (Apr 8, 2006)

It was snowmobiling. I sold my sled last season though. As much as I missed riding I definitely didnt miss the expense of riding. Unfortunately I think my snowmobiling days are done at least for quite a few years.


----------



## fbb (Apr 10, 2009)

Football (watching) - Sheffield United

AV (mid range stuff) - Samsung LE40-A656 LED panel, Sony BDP-S350 Blu-Ray, Yamaha AX763 HD AV amp, Kef 2005.3 speakers, Sky HD.

Getting pissed and smoking weed.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*rockcrawling*

2 or 4 wheels. This is the famed Rubicon trails "Big Sluice".


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

AlliKat said:


> Before I had my little girl, I spent some time in the shop doing wood work. You can see my girls and the horses that kills more time than you can imagine. I couldn't find a pic of skiing but I hope to be allowed to get on the mountain again.


Yer munchkin pegs the needle on the cute meter.

I shoot long range. Mostly F class and Palma, but I'm really getting into 600 yrd bench. I also enjoy BBQ. Low and slow, baby.


----------



## 3sigma (Jul 8, 2005)

Slot car racing!!! 

(yes, they are still around)


----------



## froth14 (Feb 23, 2005)

Definitely Fly-Fishing


----------



## ScarBroTravis (Feb 1, 2009)

Sledding, and biking, thats what my life consists of,.


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

I like bike riding, (I know), and Hiking.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

I don't have any.. Eat,bike,sleep bike, no work,bike, no life, bike

*NOT*

Backpacking and fly fishing in all the Rocky Mtn Wilderness areas where bikes are not allowed, SCUBA diving to get a brief glimpse into the vast majority of the planet, hang gliding to get an eagles eye view from above, my kids, grand kids, and last but first my wife.

Oh, I forgot photography.... these are full screen HD if you go to Youtube


----------



## mikedeber (May 10, 2006)




----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I really like crusing the net and lurking on LV; I also like lady watching--haha--i dun thnk any of us old married guys quit that.

what else? unfortunately eating too much.

I guess thats about it.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

TheSubaruJunkie said:


> Here it is Memorial Day weekend, with its newly prepared hood :thumbsup:


for the horde! guessing you WoW it up too?


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

Play with trains!

Slideshow- https://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/Margaritaman/San Dimas Southern/?albumview=slideshow

Individual pics - https://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/Margaritaman/San Dimas Southern/


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

my pride and joy- it's so much fun to get excited about my son learning something new.

i also like audio equipment- home theater stuff. also heading to the gym and all chicago sport teams (except the sox). one more...getting into trains a bit:


----------



## phosphor (Sep 2, 2008)

Sailing (inshore racing, offshore racing, long excursions, just get me on the water!)
Backpacking
Ultimate Frisbee
Disc Golf
BBQ and good cookin'
Still having fun just being a college student among all the above, which also includes crap loads of work.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

music
telecasters
great food
making my 6yr old laugh


----------



## Mikey_Dawg (Apr 21, 2009)

*My Passions...*

Where do I begin...??

UGA Football (and college football in general) - a game day in Athens, GA is one of my favorite places to be in the fall... oh the memories of my college days. 

GO DAWGS!!









(If you look closely, you might see the number 1 draft pic in this photo)









Skiing - here is a pic from Snowbird, Utah from my ski trip this year... what a beautiful place:










Playing the drums... just played out for the first time at a open mic night and it really is a huge rush to play in front of a crowd (even a small one):










And last but CERTAINLY not least - CARS... I have loved cars since I was very young and have a list of dreams cars that could bore you for days. But here are my last two Hondas... YES I like Red (Keep in mind who my football team is - if you forgot - check above!)

Last car:









Current car (very dirty though ...):









Thanks for looking ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow, beautiful stock on the upper rifle in your pic.


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

playing guitar, bass, and drums (for over 15 years)

guns and shooting sports


----------



## BikingGod (Feb 11, 2009)

I love bird watching, hiking, backpacking (there is a difference), drums, guitar, friends, drawing, climbing trees. (small ones, because I am afraid of hights) reading, and the list goes on and on.


----------



## Bloodember (Apr 29, 2009)

My other hobbies are Radio Controlled cars and helicopter, and video games. Plus I'm trying to learn the guitar, very slowly.


----------



## motorcyclemike (Nov 17, 2008)

I road race motorcycles, I also like to break shitt and go to punk shows. mountain biking has definitley helped with the road racing as far as being comfortable sliding around


----------



## Mavin (May 30, 2009)

Working on my car and photography.


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

Tattooing. 
been at it about 18 years.
been in a shop since 1993. its my full time job. i run my own studio here in the uk
http://www.myspace.com/tattoosbyskelly
i used to play bass for about ten years. 
also love going to gigs.. metal hardcore blackmetal punk stoner grind etc


----------



## rowdstar (Jun 7, 2009)

in order of frequency of participation:
1. brazilian jiu jitsu (i also compete)
2. mountain biking (i started to race super D)
3. riding supermoto (see avatar)/motorcycles in general
4. tennis
5. surfing
6. off roading
7. shooting
8. rock climbing
9. cinema
10. food


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Being a dad, whitewater kayaking, canoeing & map making.

Steve Z


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Skiing. I've been doing it religiously since I was a kid. I totally shift my focus to skiing come winter.


----------



## FruitaGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

Needs more cowbell. Sorry...had to be said. 



anavrinIV said:


> drumming and playing on stage. that rush of flying downhill on a bike is only topped by having hundreds of people cheering for you while you're on stage.
> 
> my set, all $8500 worth of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## FruitaGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

Other than riding....I love to get to the range although I don't have any pics of any of my sidearms. At the very least, I get there every three months for work and on my own when the weather is good. My enjoyment for working on cars has waned in the past couple of years, but I still like it sometimes.


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

btw, i used to be a drummer too, but for the moment switched to another kind of music and respectively gears:


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

My main passion are still xc and alpine skiing. Mtb comes third, and then there's still ice hockey. And sport photography which happens to be also my job  I guess it's kinda easy to notice I'm sort of sport junkie


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*be more specific*



lidarman said:


> sex


What you mean is, sex with the same person every week, right?


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

Working on cars, racing, photography and fishing. I've most recently started fly fishing because I didn't have enough expensive hobbies

Me racing at Infenion Raceway, going up the hill from turn one into turn 2.

From E30

My car

From E30


----------



## ikikazz (Jun 20, 2009)

I race Dirt Bikes and Quads on a national level. Been racing for a while now. I also am a father of 2 girls. i work, ALOT. But i just purchased a Cannondale Prophet and am getting back into the whole not having a motor thing!









Next race is Vegas To Reno, the long way. 1000 miles 3 days... if you will be there im on quad expert 437


----------



## Caustic (Jun 14, 2009)

Home and Car Audio

My home audio is Yamaha receiver, Emotiva XPA-5 amp, and some paradigm monitor speakers, 9's Titanks a cc 290 and some Minis. 
I've also built a few DIY home subs in LLT boxes.


Truck stereo is an Alpine H/U kenwood 4 channel ( Ive always been really cheap on the 4 channel for mids and highs /shrug)
then 2 15" subs with a Earthquake amp on each one running at 2 ohms each I get some evil looks when I'm out driving. but try to keep it down in rural areas. Problem is, small towns don't have that much area that is not rural 

Other hobbies, mostly winter time, I do play some WoW, and try to keep busy in the house.

I also play a lot of CoD on my ps3. I just cant leave the M40A3 alone.


----------



## Duey (May 13, 2009)

*Road racing..*

and I'm not talking pedals. :thumbsup:


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

*$0.02*

Skiing
Model planes
Electric Guitar
Electronics 
Chemistry 
Photography
and of course, BIKING


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

My own hand fabricated pig roaster and smoker








The beans that I have bred and raised








My Wife, My JRT Sparkey, and western Colorado


----------



## Mikey D (May 26, 2007)

Hockey hockey HOCKEY

Goes well with the mountain biking, keeps me in somewhat of a fit shape.


----------



## p8ntsean55 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Building Old Triumphs....*

My current project


----------



## StabMasta (May 3, 2007)

I have too many damn hobbies, but my kids and girlfriend come first. I'll post a few pics. I'm really into mountain biking, automotive, welding, guns, and trying various cuisines.

My two kids









My 1985 4Runner. It has a Marlin Crawler 4" lift, longfield axles, 5.29 gears with aussie lockers, 35" bfg's for now, and it's still a work in progress. Here's an OLD pic. 









My Jack Russell Terrier, Shoei.


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

My other junk...


----------



## smokey422 (Sep 30, 2004)

Motorcycles are my other passion and my primary means of commuting this time of year. I have a Kawasaki 1999 Vulcan 1500 Drifter (the Indian replica). It's a very heavy bike but rides great and handles well for its' size. I also like riding my cyclocross bike on back roads around here.

*Smokey*


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

My other passions are
Photography
High End Hi-Fi
RCs


----------



## EvilScience (Jul 16, 2004)

Other than MTB, I do some road cycling and am starting to check out cyclocross racing.

Non-cycling passions:
- skiing and snowboarding
- baking
- wine/beer/whiskey
- video games (primarily RTS)
- soccer
- last, but not least, my wife and our 2 scruffy terriers


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeepnut22, those are some nice looking knives you got there. What are they?


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Jeepnut22, those are some nice looking knives you got there. What are they?


Top 3 pics are Busse Combat knives...

The bottom pic has all Swamp Rat knives...

Overkill for most use, but will last lifetimes. :thumbsup:


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Paddling, hiking. 

The best option, though, is combining my favorite activities into one excursion, i.e., carrying the bike on the canoe, paddling to an otherwise inaccessible trail, and riding.


----------



## VanHalen (Apr 1, 2009)

*Here ya go....*

My other passions: cars, bikes and my puppy dog...


----------



## Omicron (Apr 23, 2007)

Diving is my main passion...I started biking just to get some exercise and it's slowly evolved into a passion. I did my first races this year so I'm starting to really get into it. But diving is definitely my main passion. Cave diving, wreck diving, deep/trimix diving, ocean diving...don't care as long as it's diving.

Diving one of the old zinc mines in Wisconsin. A group of us find old abandoned mines then explore and document them. That's a handbuilt ladder from the 1920's going from one tunnel down to a lower level.









Me and a friend diving the Rouse Simmons in Lake Michigan, also known as the Christmas Tree Wreck.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

my other passion : my 1995 FIrehawk #584 with just over 153 thousand miles on the odometer, she's pumping out just over 500 rear wheel horses and 570foot pounds of torque with a Leading Edge Performance built forged 385cu.in LT1 force fed by an intercooled rear-mount turbo.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

Edit: I've got to revise mine a bit. As far as other passions, I guess computers and electronics is my only other passion. Some of my friends will tell you that I love arguing and being right is another passion of mine, but I just say it's all common sense. Maybe the TV show "House MD" is another passion of mine. I can't get enough of his humor and wit.

As far as wannabe passions (read: hobbies):

- Snowboarding. I've been to Aspen/Snowmass once and loved it. Holiday Valley and Peek n Peek are okay in my area, but I'd love to get out to Colorado again. Since the picture is huge and I'm too lazy to resize it, HERE is a link to one of the views out of my bedroom in the condo I had while in Snowmass for a week.
- Cars and all things mechanical (mechanical engineering student)
- Beer is slowly evolving into a hobby too. I'm all about trying new beers.

And, as any 21 year old, still-in-college male would tell you, chasing tail (I mean girls).


----------



## jkendall (May 30, 2009)

I am kinda like GDPolk who started this thread.

I like to hunt, shoot rifles, compounds ect... but my go to is my hybrid longbow, by building them myself I get a little extra money to buy better bike parts!

www.jkbows.com


----------



## bycyclist (Oct 13, 2008)

Other than riding?

Competitive shooting (3 Gun matches) and combatives training. 

Also hiking and spending outdoors time with my family.


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

Omicron said:


> Diving is my main passion...I started biking just to get some exercise and it's slowly evolved into a passion. I did my first races this year so I'm starting to really get into it. But diving is definitely my main passion. Cave diving, wreck diving, deep/trimix diving, ocean diving...don't care as long as it's diving.
> 
> Diving one of the old zinc mines in Wisconsin. A group of us find old abandoned mines then explore and document them. That's a handbuilt ladder from the 1920's going from one tunnel down to a lower level.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: The winner ! If this was a competetion


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

*Being a band geek*

I have been a band geek ever since junior high. I still play trombone and euphonium at a pretty high level in several local groups. We have a kick-ass community big band here. You can check out some of our videos on youtube.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=vernbone&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## dcc1234 (Nov 5, 2008)

*I'm probably the only one here with this one...*

I teach Group Fitness classes in local gym's. 

Unfortunately, neither passion pays bills- so I have to limit my time on both.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*Musclecars*

freaking money pits! this is my gt350H clone.

if i had to choose, mountain biking comes first.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Creating & destroying.
Sometimes creating things that destroy, but more often than not, destroying things that create.

Sometimes, just practicing doing none of the above. ...which is harder than it sounds.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i know the feeling Cherrybomber


----------



## volleybrad (Dec 20, 2007)

#1) Volleyball (playing & coaching)
















#2) Photography (see my site https://chanwahyaoh.smugmug.com)

#3) My car









#4) pocketknives


----------



## rikbar (May 22, 2008)

second the money pit idea. best picture I have, will have to work on that.


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

*Organic Gardening*

Grow Biointensive to be exact.


----------



## Thehemiman (Apr 3, 2009)

bmwjnky said:


> Working on cars, racing, photography and fishing. I've most recently started fly fishing because I didn't have enough expensive hobbies
> 
> Me racing at Infenion Raceway, going up the hill from turn one into turn 2.
> 
> ...


Rock on dude...Here's mine









Pretty much stock 88' 325is It's not a car...its an e30, yes there is a difference.
Hood is off for the t-belt/waterpump. Needs a bunch of other stuff but I love that thing.
So are you on bimmerforums/e30tech/r3vlimited or any other forums?

Oh yea...when the snows on the ground I ski while waiting for it to melt to go mtn biking...


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Apart from mountain biking my other passions are

Road cycling
Trials cycling
Bike mechanic
Programming cycling training plugins for SportTracks (and I wouldn't really consider myself passionate about this)

A passion is not something I take lightly. It's not because I like snowboarding, hiking, travelling, etc. that it's a passion. I have many interests but 1 single passion : BIKES. If I had to state a 2nd passion, what comes closest to one would be metal music (death, black, speed, power, whatever!) I can't imagine living without bikes and metal...


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

PissedOffCil said:


> Apart from mountain biking my other passions are
> 
> Road cycling
> Trials cycling
> ...


:band:


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

Life is for raging... turn it up to 11.


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)

My other passions include...

My 300hp Civic









Hiking









Road racing









and getting totally shitfaced


----------



## ScarBroTravis (Feb 1, 2009)

Sleddin,


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Aquariums, Motorcycles, and Drumming!


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

this damn car!



























I just actually got a 4 page spread in a uk car mag this month, kinda neat..you can see it on the hood 

*Uh then we also rent cars and race them in off road timed rally courses...*



















and pretty much anything outdoors, it's all more fun than sitting around watching tv...:thumbsup:


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Me: Chubby Chaser.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

I play guitar
I fish
I like knives, but cant afford much of a collection
And during the spring, I do crew (rowing)

I used to skate(board) a lot, but because of where i live, it became kind of difficult to get to somewhere where I could go skate. So i picked up MTB, which I can get to a lot easier.


----------



## dobby156 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey there are quiet a few knife collectors here. Count me one too. Spyderco and Sheffield made mainly


----------



## scottkit (Apr 15, 2008)

Surfing!


----------



## snow bunny (Jan 14, 2006)

scottkit said:


> Surfing!


I like that.

Me?

Snow, skates, men and my Monstro -- in any order.


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

I am a big fan of the AR15 and love building them:

























I recently got into kite landboarding:









and of course, my son, Zach and my wife:


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweet Duc Snow bunny


----------



## red bank rider (Jun 27, 2008)

roadracing


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

This was my main passion for.....well i'd been rding motorcycles since i was 8 (38 now) and just sold my race bike because i have a newborn son.


















i also enjoy divers watches.

this is my only one.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

p8ntsean55 said:


> My current project


That's a really cool looking bike. I like that style.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

Mountain biking is #1 of course followed by in no order:
road biking
Surfing
Backpacking
taking pictures of stuff
I'm a chef by trade, so cooking
eating
reading, I'd much rather read than watch TV.


----------



## maloo (Jul 29, 2009)

For me its ..

Mountain biking
My classic VW's



















Football (soccer)
Camping


----------



## dibbs (Feb 23, 2008)

Trials motorcycles
Snowboarding
Hiking
Photography


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice to see lots of Road Racers. I guess I'm not the only one 

Vizsla, are those pics taken at Jennings?


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Sledz Rule!*



ScarBroTravis said:


> Sledding, and biking, thats what my life consists of,.


You stole my line! Here in OR the seasons overlap so I never have any down time.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks like a thread I started a few years ago https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=331213. It's good to get an update from everyone, so here goes:























































On top of all that, photography. There are many other sports that have faded to the background of late, but the passion is still there. Only limited hours in a week.... four seasons in a year....

And limited funds in the coffers...


----------



## dlc (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Umm, too many!
Motorcycling
Snowmobiling
Snowboarding
Hiking
Jeeping
Driving the Subaru really fast, gotta get into some rallycross one of these days
snowshoeing
sewing
keeping my two border collies entertained
reading
cooking
my too-dusty-right-now Squier Strat


----------



## BrakeL8 (Nov 30, 2008)

*My wife and daughter*
Backcountry Snowboarding
Paragliding
Surfing
Home Theater/Audio


----------



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

Music - (straight ahead jazz, bluegrass, manouche, rockabilly, honky tonk, flamenco, brazilian choro, cuban son)
Luthiery - (archtop guitars, mandolins, violins)
Furniture building - (rare and highly figured woods.. love Sam Maloof's work)
Electronics - (tube amp restoration, modification)
Aircraft restoration - (5 years working with others... not on my own)
Dry stacking stone
Gardening - (mostly varieties of hot peppers and herbs)
Science - (astronomy, evolution, physics... listen to lots of lectures on ipod)
Skepticism - (James Randi, Michael Shermer type stuff)
Martial arts - (small amount... learning Judo)


----------



## open_trail (Jul 22, 2009)

guitars,mtb,running,ducati monster.


----------



## bh10 (May 30, 2009)

My K5 at Tellico, before the damn liberal hippie douches closed it









Beer, I love trying micro's and going on trips to Mirco's brewerys and different pub's to drink









Bow Hunting, waterfowl hunting, and my dogs, the most peaceful thing in the world, and extremely rewarding watching your hunting buddy you trained retrieve birds.









Mines the Golden









Last motorsports, I have always had/ love old muscle cars, but lately Ive gotten the diesel bug, its amazing what an inline 6 cylinder Cummins diesel can produce










Heres the new one


----------



## nwroadie (Nov 22, 2008)

So many passions over the years, just not enough time to really fit them all in and still have quality time with the family, the list use to include:

rock climbing/mountaineering
fly fishing
backcountry skiing
road racing
lond distance trail running
classical guitar
XC racing

Now I'm just trying to focus on the bike, the guitar and occasionally getting out to the river to fish a bit.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Besides mountain biking I am a damn liberal hippie douche that works to close trails to destructive motorized travel.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I big into martial arts.
I teach karate and compete on a regular basis
I'm also into my Harley. Love riding it and tweakin on it.

Me with some of my students at a belt test.









The Harley


----------



## bh10 (May 30, 2009)

crashtestdummy said:


> Besides mountain biking I am a damn liberal hippie douche that works to close trails to destructive motorized travel.


Well sir, from the 4x4 world, do us a favor, go drink some bleach and fawk a blender. :thumbsup:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

bh10 said:


> Well sir, from the 4x4 world, do us a favor, go drink some bleach and fawk a blender. :thumbsup:


Thanks for your kind words. FYI, I own 2 off road able 4X4's. I stay on existing roads and trails. I also don't tear up any roads.


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

Omicron said:


> Diving is my main passion...I started biking just to get some exercise and it's slowly evolved into a passion. I did my first races this year so I'm starting to really get into it. But diving is definitely my main passion. Cave diving, wreck diving, deep/trimix diving, ocean diving...don't care as long as it's diving.
> 
> Diving one of the old zinc mines in Wisconsin. A group of us find old abandoned mines then explore and document them. That's a handbuilt ladder from the 1920's going from one tunnel down to a lower level.
> 
> ...


Those shots are awesome :thumbsup: do you have anymore?


----------



## Liquidmantis (Jan 5, 2008)

LaLD said:


> Those shots are awesome :thumbsup: do you have anymore?


Indeed, they are. DIR is so clean and streamlined.


----------



## bh10 (May 30, 2009)

crashtestdummy said:


> Thanks for your kind words. FYI, I own 2 off road able 4X4's. I stay on existing roads and trails. I also don't tear up any roads.


We dont either, nor tolorate it, but when they close down an off-road park which was one of the most popular on the east coast and kept a town alive do to tourism, pretty low IMO. Also Id like to hear what "2 off roadable 4x4's" are?


----------



## d-town-3- (Mar 11, 2007)

CEB said:


> Ride, the EAT GOOD home cooked food. One way to do that is own a Kamado!


Nice smoker iam jealous, the food also looks mouth watering great stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## d-town-3- (Mar 11, 2007)

Mavin said:


> Working on my car and photography.


awesome second photo, almost looks rendered. Good job


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Tuning and racing yachts ... is my day job, I do that with a passion.

... but mountain biking is more than a passion to me. It is what I look forward to doing, I think about mountain biking all day, every day.

Warren.


----------



## Jase810 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a few other passions as well.

Road racing, or should a say "track days" lol

Skiing
RC cars, mainly 1/8 scale Nitro.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

My other passions? Strangling animals, Golf and masturbating........

:skep:

(I better explain -





Watch it at about 2:15 )


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Tele skiing:


----------



## weasy (Jan 13, 2004)

bh10 said:


> My K5 at Tellico, before the damn liberal hippie douches closed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AEKDB


----------



## goldfinger1275 (Jun 15, 2008)

My primary passion is my weapons, I collect rifles, pistols and knives (pocket and fighting knives). I also reload my own ammo. Mountain biking and road biking are secondary passions. I am also into photography, mixology and Hondas too...


----------



## BikenBeer (May 31, 2008)

Homebrewing.




























My good boy.










Baking.










Climbing, X-country skiing, backcountry skiing, hiking..........I just love the mountains.


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

goldfinger1275 said:


> My primary passion is my weapons, I collect rifles, pistols and knives (pocket and fighting knives). I also reload my own ammo. Mountain biking and road biking are secondary passions. I am also into photography, mixology and Hondas too...


What kinds of rifles?


----------



## MindlessDeviant (Jul 26, 2009)

For me mountain biking
Anything that I can lift or lower and put a stereo into
Trail running
fishing
and rock climbing


----------



## DirtyMtnBikeHer (Jul 30, 2009)

Well I spend my extra time helping with Pisgah Area Sorba, in particular trail building, I hike, ride my motocycle, run, fearlead for my local roller derby team, and drink beer with my friends!! Life is good :thumbsup:


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)

My 74 Sonett III


----------



## jsu1995 (Jul 22, 2009)

My other passion. . . modifying Mustangs and racing them.

Here's my slow little street car:















Here's my sunny day cruiser:


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Can I hang out with you guys?


----------



## Azufa (Jun 1, 2009)

There can be only one.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

in no particular order 
FR/DH
computer music production(I play percussion, a bit of keyboard & currently learning elec guitar)
4WDriving
me best friend Charlie
photography


----------



## nvr2low (Jul 26, 2009)

jsu1995 said:


> My other passion. . . modifying Mustangs and racing them.
> 
> Here's my slow little street car:
> 
> ...


nice pair of foxes! i hope to find a nice 82 GT or 79 pace car to start working on in the near future.

I'm new here but i will post anyway!

mtb is my newest old hobby as of the last few weeks, im loving it again though.

photography is number 2 www.dslocum-photography.com

then in no specific order
my ranger that is a love hate relationship









homebrewing









drums









golf
kayaking
hiking


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

*Nice work.*



> Well sir, from the 4x4 world, do us a favor, go drink some bleach and fawk a blender.


Damn nice deer, BH. Give 'em hell.:thumbsup:


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Golf.

I also collect custom pocket knives and a few watches.


----------



## olouieo (Jan 26, 2009)

Its nice to see some classic cars here. My 1969 Corvette


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

All my passions involve two wheels, mostly with motors and preferably with my son.

Street supermoto on my Husky 610.



















Supermoto rides with my son.



















Big group motard rides are great too.










Dirt is good (on my new YZ490f).










My son on dirt.










Old one of me on my 426.










And then supermoto on dirt is the bomb.


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

Sailboat racing! I see I'm not the only one on here. If I had to choose only one hobby, it would be mtb, but it would kill me to have to give up either. The windsurfing pics early in the thread looked sweet! A motorcycle is in my future as soon as I get some other stuff taken care of- something in the supermoto (or "motard",if you're from yurrip) category, hopefully a KTM if I can afford it.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

bh10 said:


> We dont either, nor tolorate it, but when they close down an off-road park which was one of the most popular on the east coast and kept a town alive do to tourism, pretty low IMO. Also Id like to hear what "2 off roadable 4x4's" are?


Yay! An off roader! Tellico was closed because it was an eroded, completely destroyed, clusterfunk! You fine people even thought it was a good idea to make your own, illegal, unsustainable trails, where ever you cared to. So the driving force behind the closure was a group of OUTDOORS people by the name of Trout Unlimited. Why? Because your little environmental nightmare you call a playground was choking the trout waters. Pretty sure none of those folks are hippies. Just so you know.


----------



## bh10 (May 30, 2009)

mbmb65 said:


> Yay! An off roader! Tellico was closed because it was an eroded, completely destroyed, clusterfunk! You fine people even thought it was a good idea to make your own, illegal, unsustainable trails, where ever you cared to. So the driving force behind the closure was a group of OUTDOORS people by the name of Trout Unlimited. Why? Because your little environmental nightmare you call a playground was choking the trout waters. Pretty sure none of those folks are hippies. Just so you know.


Yes, there has been and always will be a group of idiots, which is the case for everything (4wheeling to MTB'ing), but eroision was bad on two trails which could have been closed and the place could have stayed opened, but no. A bunch of extreme left wingers with pull, got it closed, PERIOD. Like I said its unforunate because Murphy as a town will really crumble because of this, do to their whole economy was based on Tellico. We 4wheels have just as much right to use that land as anybody, and other steps could have taken.


----------



## Duey (May 13, 2009)

Please don't hi-jack this thread for your personal agenda's.. start a "flame-fest thread" if you feel the need.
Lets stick to the OP's original intent. We all have different interests outside of MTB, let's respect others and allow them theirs.

*this is in regards to the hippie vs. 4X4 debate going on..*


----------



## Undergroundrider (Jun 3, 2009)

My Wife, my schnauzer, Sport bikes, and Apple gadgets..


----------



## zambonikane (May 5, 2006)

Jase810, are those tiretotes on the bike in the one picture? My college roommate invented those in design school. My hobbies have been numerous over the years. I have a box full or rc-10 parts from my middle school days of rc car racing. I also have a trunk full of late '80s baseball cards and early '90s marvel comic books. I like skiing, but don't get to do it nearly as often as I would like to. I also like to woodwork and work on my house. I finished the basement to house my other favorite hobby, home theater. I have a mix of paradigm signature and studio speakers and some anthem gear to run it all (MCA amps and avm50 preamp). As you may have derived from my screen name I enjoy ice hockey and used to drive the zamboni (olympias now) at my local hockey rink (iceline.info). I would also like to mod my '05 xterra to responsibly offroad it. I have attached some pictures of my basement build. I did everything with the exception of mudding and taping, and hooking my circuits to the breaker.
Here is the view coming down the steps into the basement








Here is a view from the opposite corner looking back to the steps








Here is the adult beverage section








Here is the seating area of the tv room








And here is the view of the equipment


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

I... want your basement. Gorgeous work there. Love the floor.


----------



## snownow (Jul 16, 2009)

mikedeber said:


>


Now your talking my kind of passion


----------



## zambonikane (May 5, 2006)

thanks for the kudos on the floor, its just the cheap stuff from costco, but it turned out great!


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

With the paneling and the paint, it works. Nice work.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

1. Hanging out with my wife and dogs
(Sorry, no good photos of both of them)









2. Small stream fly fishing. (Ankle deep water, usually 6 to 8 feet wide, small but wild fish)


















3. Ice fishing.









4. Old and/or fast cars (Buicks, specifically, but the next will be a Mercury).









5. Road bicycling on vintage bikes.

6. I pretend to be a good photographer. Doesn't usually work though.


----------



## Top Fool Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

The simple stuff:

Blues guitar
Disc golf
Homebrewing
Hi end audio
Music (indie, IDM, grunge jazz, trip hop, post punk, chamber)
Cooking
Road tripping
Kicking babies


----------



## beers (Jul 20, 2009)

demolition derbies


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Among other things, Bike, Kayak, Paintball, Disc Golf, concerts, traveling, and drinking drinking and drinking.


----------



## white79bu (Jul 5, 2009)

Number 1 He and is mother are the best thing that has ever happen to me in life.








Number 2 Track days are so much fun. I have a long way to go but I am having a blast learning.








Number 3 I have had this Malibu since I was 15.


----------



## TooManyToyz (Feb 23, 2007)

Judd97 said:


> Collecting antique glass insulators. That one on the far right is over 120 years old! :thumbsup:


I have one from 8/1956 sitting on my desk. Growing up the old crafter types would bake those until they cracked, dye them and sell as art.


----------



## TooManyToyz (Feb 23, 2007)

Road biking
off road motor cycling (ex-short track and motorcross racer)
Rock Climbing
Fishing
Off road exploring (added many new dents to my 2wd Xterra last weekend on a black diamond 4x4 trail)
electronics (electrical engineering degree. dream job: mad scientist)
board games (have about a hundred and most of your would never have heard of any of them)
rock hunting/metal detecting/treasure hunting
computers (programmer by trade)
stereos
science (especially Stephen Hawking, Einstein)
and many others at random times.

I get bored quickly. Cycling, fishing, climbing and board games are the ones that still interest me most.


----------



## Tusker (Apr 3, 2009)

I am passionate about my:

Skiing
West Virginia Mountaineers
Craft Beers / Brewery Tours
French Pressing top notch free trade coffee from around the world
My Camera
Fantasy Football


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I almost forgot about my car I had to sell due to rising insurance costs, my 03 Acura RSX type S. 2.0 liter, 6 speed. I spent lots of dough making this thing fast.



















I don't do much with cars anymore, but still love driving and hammering through gears.


----------



## DirtyMtnBikeHer (Jul 30, 2009)

TooManyToyz said:


> Road biking
> off road motor cycling (ex-short track and motorcross racer)
> Rock Climbing
> Fishing
> ...


:thumbsup:

I forgot to put down rockhounding (not many of us! Cool  ) and board games. I Love board games! I only have about 20 games so I am nowhere near you!


----------



## TooManyToyz (Feb 23, 2007)

DirtyMtnBikeHer said:


> I Love board games! I only have about 20 games so I am nowhere near you!


Incase you don't already know about it: http://www.boardgamegeek.com/


----------



## DirtyMtnBikeHer (Jul 30, 2009)

TooManyToyz said:


> Incase you don't already know about it: http://www.boardgamegeek.com/


 
I didn't! Now I have another website to entertain me at work! :lol:


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

tinkering with bikes and building stuff...

















volksrod project (though insurance here sucks the big one)









rc rock crawlers









cooking, bushwhacking on ski's, and a bunch of other stuff...


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

Moto


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

My ADHD makes it hard to focus on one passion for too long, but the two constants have been MTB and building RC boats....i actually got out of RC for a while...sold all my stuff to buy the bike i have now....getting back into it just now...

i also adopted motorbiking/building.....built one from a schwinn stingray and a little 80cc (its really a 68.something cc) chinese clone of a 1900 whizzer motor...does a good 30-35mph...it breaks down a lot, but it gives me something to tinker with....ill keep on using it until i have a car anyway lol

link to motorbike pic: https://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k87/saleens7_01/IMGP2700.jpg


----------



## seanrmz (Jul 15, 2009)

.this is my other hobies.
hot and no wind.









winter when the wind is here









me on the orenge and blake kite


----------



## ilikebikes475 (Jul 8, 2009)

You guys have some exciting hobbies! 

That basement is sick!


----------



## Tearlessj (Dec 26, 2005)

My cars -

The daily










Play car










Anything with wheels really. Guns, computers, and just the norm.


----------



## porkchop (Jan 16, 2004)

*Steam!*

Collecting and operating antique farm machinery sometimes gets in the way of bicycling. Former trumpeter as well just looking fo an excuse to pick up the axe again. Good luck pioneer Drum & Bugle Corps & Color Guard.
1) 1925 Keck-Gonnerman traction engine 19hp
2) 1905 Huber traction engine performing a spark show 16hp


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Backcountry skiing, Nordic Skiing, trail running, Kayaking and Canoeing,


----------



## HardcoreHardtail (Jul 30, 2009)

A few of the things besides mountain biking that i enjoy are

Talking about mountain biking, Looking at my mountain bike, Hiking, Cooking, Beer/Wine, Martial-Arts, Music(www.myspace.com/pulsarprojekt)


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

1) my family

2) my friends

3) hiking/backpacking

http://travel.webshots.com/album/560336847PXlLUT

http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/551225857UFdzmY

4) Coaching my kids age 7 soccer team

5) Art (painting mostly)

6) Duke basketball

7) Colts football

8) Kayaking

9) Running / weightlifting

10) Photography


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

1. My Fiance and Dog









2. Fishing/being on the water









3. My truck









4. Firearms, here are a few, S&Ws especially









5. In general just building things, woodworking, tinkering, etc...


----------

